# Hellllooooo? Rhondas????



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Barb, How can I ignore a request from you? First of all, it was great meeting you and Tito.
Tito is really everything a Golden should be. He is now my favorite Golden after Jake. See you next week and hopefully the weather is better than today.

We had a great weekend. Jake Qed both days and placed frist both days in Open JWW.
This allowed him to get his Open JWW in three straight trials with 3 first places.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! What an awesome agility day for all!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is super cool. Way to go Jake!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Jake!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Jake!! Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well FINALLY!!!! 
The girl does a PERFECT run, 100 score, under course time, for a NEW TITLE in THREE consecutive trials, and doesn't even come here and brag unless I twist her arm.
SHEEESH!!!!!
It was awesome meeting you and Jake! Looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice! You should post a picture!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! That is awesome. 

Maybe in the spring, when I am working and have money again. We can plan to come out your way for a trial with you, Barb, and we can bring our crew. You can meet all my dogs too. LOL It is a lot to tote 4 dogs around. Gabby goes to get use to trial atmosphere, the other two well they don't usually go for just the hang outs anymore but they would come to meet friends.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on the new title! Any pics?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

i have no pics but I will try and take one of Jake with his ribbons. Then I will need to figure out how to finally post one


----------

